
How technology is making us feel so out of sorts these days - rickyyean
https://medium.com/@rickyyean/how-technology-is-making-us-feel-so-out-of-sorts-these-days-ca385d051411
======
dtran
I use an extension called ["News Feed
Eradicator"]([https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/news-feed-
eradicat...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/news-feed-eradicator-
for/fjcldmjmjhkklehbacihaiopjklihlgg/)) because I rarely find that I get much,
if any, value from the Facebook feed. As Ricky says, the links to external
articles don't really match the context that I have when using Facebook. I use
it almost exclusively for posts/messages within Groups and Messenger, both of
which I feel like provide value more attuned to the original value prop, which
is to stay in touch with friends and family.

I find a lot more value in vertical-specific feeds, e.g. I want to see my
friends' training runs and races on Strava, reading inspiration on Goodreads,
or travel and food adventures on Instagram. Instagram is a little bit more
generic, but at least I generally have a better sense of what to expect when I
open the feed than I would on Facebook.

